# Golf MK2 with Audi 3.2 V6 conversion help ( VR6 Clocks specifically )



## TimR32 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi, first post so thanks for the help in advance. I have a Golf Mk2 with a 3.2 V6 lump from an Audi A3, virtually the same as an R32 i guess. 
It is running OEM management, but I have the old Mk2 clocks still. The speedo works but the rev counter is not working. I have some Mk3 VR6 clocks to put in but I have been told that i need some sort of wiring convertor from the ECU to the clocks, I am completely green about this so if anyone could shed some light or point me in the right direction i would be grateful!
Thanks
Tim


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

pics of said motor. And if I think your talking clusters. You could put a vr6 cluster in the car froma mk3. All you need is the cluster and harness to the fusebox if your ce2. But we need more information or pics.


----------



## TimR32 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

Yes, I mean the cluster, ie speedo & rev counter etc









I have a VR6 cluster ready to put in, but will it need connecting somehow to the Audi ECU. If you need any more information please let me know, however i have only just bought the car and its hard working back from somebody else's work.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (TimR32)*

I think all those (dbw MK4) clusters use a can-bus tach, so getting a signal to any other cluster is tough.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Golf MK2 with Audi 3.2 V6 conversion help (TimR32)*

MSD 8920 Tach Adapter


----------



## zaskar (Jan 17, 2000)

Hi tim,
I did a mk4 24v swap into a mk3 a long time ago. in the wiring diagram there was no wire for the tach, but, I took a look at mk4 99 diagram, to see where was the wire, looked at the same place on my harness and there was an unpluged wire, plugger my mk3 cluster on this and it worked fine. So my guess is that you can get the tach signal, if the wire is not there probably you can put a wire on the ecu (get the small connector at the dealer ship, it's a yellow wire with small piece of metal).
I can see your ecu at the top left of the pic, I don't see any brackets... make brackets.!
while you are there, add wires for the coolant, don't destroy this engine because you have no lights for prestone level. 
don't forget to do the e2 d8 bypass in your fuse box to get the power to cluster.
hope this help. send me a email if you have any questions I don't come offen.
sorry for the english, im french and it's late now so it's even worst.!!!


----------



## TimR32 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (zaskar)*

thanks for the advice, your engish was fine! the temperature gauge was working in the mk2 cluster so should work ok with the vr6 one i guess. one other thing i thought off, on the mk2 cluster the speedo is via a cable, where will the VR6 cluster get the speed signal from ? 
i am going to try to plug them in tonight but its hard to work on the car in the dark so will probably be at the weekend.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (TimR32)*

Which trans are you using? If it's 02A you just use the stock speed sensor, if it's 02M you use the 02M speed sensor.
I'd LOVE to know what wire gives straight rpm off the MK4 ecus!


----------



## TimR32 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Its an O2A from a Corrado VR6. Yes i would love to know as well, im going to try and get the clocks working at the weekend and assess whats working and what is not. 
I have other running issues as well, misfiring and battery drain from some kind of pump that keeps running after i switch the ignition off.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
I'd LOVE to know what wire gives straight rpm off the MK4 ecus!

seriously, x2


----------



## TimR32 (Nov 25, 2009)

this is my problem as well, always conflicting information


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: (TimR32)*

In case you haven't it, you might want to read through the 24v swap thread on the UK Corrado forum to see if anyone has already answered your questions. 
http://the-corrado.net/forum/v...33931 
The very early mkIV instrument clusters got the tach signal from the ECU via a dedicated wire, however VW has since switched to getting it via the CAN-BUS. I think that if the build date of the car was close to the switchover time (I don't remember what year it was) then the ECU output the signal using both methods. That seems to be the case for Zasker's project and hopefully my 24v swap as well (assuming I ever get it done). For my swap I am using the engine/harness/etc... from a 2003 Jetta. According to the corresponding wiring diagrams for the 2003 Jetta if a dedicated tach wire exists then it can be found at terminal 9 of the 10 pin orange connector in the plenum (I don't have the diagram with me but I think its a green and orange wire). In the harnesses that I have there was a wire going from the ECU to that pin on the engine compartment harness but no corresponding wire going to the mk IV cluster or anywhere else in the interior harness. I am going to run a wire from that pin in the engine compartment harness to the Corrado instrument cluster for my swap. Assuming that this is how Zaskar wired his car, I suspect it would work for me as well. 
I have not looked into any of the Audi diagrams so I cannot comment on if your particular case. You should probably look at the wiring diagrams from the Audi TT or whatever model you got your engine from and see if at some time in the early 2000's the instrument cluster used a discrete tach signal. Hope this helps.
GC


----------



## TimR32 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (gc)*

ok, tried to install the VR6 cluster, with the VR6 loom, also done the jump to get the power but they are not working. I get a handbrake light that works, full beam light works but once the engine is on the mileage display disappears and the time, temp does not work or the fuel, rev or speedo.
any ideas?


----------



## Shooter974 (Jun 28, 2017)

Bonjour, je voulais savoir si vous etre parvenu à finir votre swap


----------

